# Residential Areas or Neighbourhoods in Dubai/Sharjah



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am an Indian who is arriving in UAE this month for residence visa stamping. My priority would be to search for apartment in a decent locality. Place of stay is not an issue as I would work from home. Only requirement is decent neighbourhood and building close to good schools (British or Indian), good social life for family (wife, kid, elder parents), and good quality of life, and no power cuts or slow internet. As an example, someone suggested Corniche areas in Sharjah such as Al Khan Lagoon or Springs in Dubai. Any inputs from forum members ?


----------



## cutesnifer (Apr 30, 2013)

All the three places are good. The only problem you will face is parking.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> I am an Indian who is arriving in UAE this month for residence visa stamping. My priority would be to search for apartment in a decent locality. Place of stay is not an issue as I would work from home. Only requirement is decent neighbourhood and building close to good schools (British or Indian), good social life for family (wife, kid, elder parents), and good quality of life, and no power cuts or slow internet. As an example, someone suggested Corniche areas in Sharjah such as Al Khan Lagoon or Springs in Dubai. Any inputs from forum members ?


Hi,

Mankhool, Bur Dubai and Karama in Dubai are areas where Indian families live. I dont know about your budget, but schools are definitely far off from here. 

Power Cuts/Slow Internet ??- This isnt India mate.


----------

